# New planted aquarium on a budget



## mitchfish (May 4, 2017)

My 13 year old son wants to set up his 1st planted aquarium. He has some experience with our 10 gallon aquarium with a few plants (no co2) and fish. He researched all the equipment, but the costs added up pretty quick. One thing he really wants for sure is a rimless tank, about 17 gallons. Here's his list and prices:

Aquamaxx 17 gallon rimless ($120)
fluval LED 24" daylight plant light ($150)
eheim classic 150 canister filter ($84)
ADA aqua soil and power sand ($86)
Fluval Co2 pressurized 88g Co2 kit ($80)
Misc chemicals from ADA ($110)

After we add the cost to stock the tank, the total is over $900. :confused1:
Do you see anyway to save money with this setup? Is there a better way to get into this hobby on a budget? $500-600 would be more in line with my sons savings :smile2:
thanks


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

If by misc.chemicals from ADA you mean substrate additives then I would definitely ditch them if on a budget and the power sand personally. 

Dan


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

One thing I see right off the bat is lighting you can get a beamswork for 40-50$ and it will give you more par than fluval. It gives amazing results and I'm growing hc like mad

Also, I would save on the canister or something and get a real co2 regulator. A 88g for 17 gallons will cost a lot in the long run and end up not being efficient. A paintball tank would be perfect for your setup. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Go to local tractor supply and get a bag of black diamond blasting sand. $8 for 50lb bag. Also get a beamswork dhl 6500k light. Will be just as strong if not stronger than the finnex. That right there will save you good $$. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-fspec-dhl-6500k-par-lux-kelvin-pur-data.html

If by misc chemicals you mean fertilizer than go with this all in one. Will last that size tank a while and just a couple pumps a day and the plants are fed. Super cheap. 
http://nilocg.com/thrive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

First, the CO2 setup is way to much money for what it is, and on a tank that size, it doesn't make sense. There are so many ways to go there, and I don't want to go through it all, but a paintball or 5lb setup will be a much better long term investment, but more expensive out the box. I pay $18 to refill my tank and it lasts me about a year, those refill kits are going to break the bank pretty quickly.

Like others have said, Beamswork can save you some money, I had one for a low tech, not high tech, but it was a very solid light and did the job. More durable to water damage than the Currents I have right now. I personally like the RGB but it's not that necessary. 

Obviously, you can save a bunch on the tank by simply not going rimless. For most people looking for a rimless, that isn't even an option. There are a lot of rimless tanks popping up lately, even locally, but I don't think you will save much cash by going with a different brand.

You can skip the Power Sand, I cannot attest to if it is helpful or not, same with other substrate additives, but I would guess about 20% of people I have seen on the board use all of what the recommend and 80% just use AS. 

As for saving a lot of cash, the harsh relativity is you will either have to go used, and probably build up slowly, go low tech, or go smaller. I have helped a lot of people get started and though I can get them what they want for cheap, once they get interested in high tech, and rimless, it's just gets expensive quickly. A low tech 60P is not a bad way to go, my own 60P has been low tech more than high tech, and I enjoy both ways.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

mitchfish said:


> My 13 year old son wants to set up his 1st planted aquarium. He has some experience with our 10 gallon aquarium with a few plants (no co2) and fish. He researched all the equipment, but the costs added up pretty quick. One thing he really wants for sure is a rimless tank, about 17 gallons. Here's his list and prices:
> 
> Aquamaxx 17 gallon rimless ($120)
> fluval LED 24" daylight plant light ($150)
> ...



When your trying to do a tank on a budget, you need to make a lot of compromises on the equipment used. On a budget, you need to choose gear that is the most cost effective. Rimless tanks, ADA products, and Pressurized CO2 do not fall into the value category.

Now if your son was older, and working, and it was his money, things would be different. Then he could go all out. Since you want to keep price down, here is what I'd do.

40g breeder tank, double the water volume, you will not mind that it's not rimless. About $40 or so on sale. 
36" Dual bulb T5 fixture - About $140
Eheim Classic 250 - About $99
Black Diamond Sand - About $9 Purchase locally, it's heavy and no shipping costs.
No CO2 - $0
DIY root tabs - About $20 for Osmocote Plus + empty gel caps
Dry Ferts - About $15 for mixing your own fert solutions. 

Lets see what we have now. A much larger tank at a much lower price. A bit larger light and filter since the tank is larger. Much less expensive sand, and ferts to support it for an extended period. No CO2. This would be about where you want to be budget wise. CO2 could be added later, if this really takes off. You could get the price down a bit more by going with a smaller tank, but it would not be that much cheaper because you still need all the other items, although they could be smaller versions.


----------



## mibsonG (Feb 26, 2014)

I would try DIY co2 on a small tank like that.
DIY worked GREAT for me until I moved to 55g then 90g tanks.

2L pop bottle with sugar and yeast....


A planted tank is a great way for kids to learn science, I was taught the nitrogen and carbon cycle in school numerous times and I understood it much better after I got into plated tanks.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

One of the prime things that kids need to learn is how to spend their money wisely. Thirteen is a bit late but now is a really good time to let him know how life works. Better to disappoint him slightly now than have to spend your life wishing he had some sense? 
Adults have to teach children, even when painful! Think back to when you were that age and ask if it is wise to invest that much in a project that he may ditch in three months or less? 
There are many cost savings to be had on the list but they all take some compromise but that is what most of life is about. If he can't compromise on a fish tank, how will he ever deal with buying a car or supporting a family? 
Step one? Let him know that money does not grow on trees unless he is a farmer!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

mibsonG said:


> I would try DIY co2 on a small tank like that.
> DIY worked GREAT for me until I moved to 55g then 90g tanks.
> 
> 2L pop bottle with sugar and yeast....
> ...


I did DIY CO2 on a 29 gallon and it worked really well. The only reason I upgraded to pressurized is I got my regulator and tank for dirt cheap. Another way to do CO2 cheaply is simply wait to find good deals. It's a bit challenging now that brewing is popular, but it also makes used equipment more available.



PlantedRich said:


> One of the prime things that kids need to learn is how to spend their money wisely. Thirteen is a bit late but now is a really good time to let him know how life works. Better to disappoint him slightly now than have to spend your life wishing he had some sense?
> Adults have to teach children, even when painful! Think back to when you were that age and ask if it is wise to invest that much in a project that he may ditch in three months or less?
> There are many cost savings to be had on the list but they all take some compromise but that is what most of life is about. If he can't compromise on a fish tank, how will he ever deal with buying a car or supporting a family?
> Step one? Let him know that money does not grow on trees unless he is a farmer!


I didn't want to go here because I am not a parent, but I see my friends throw thousands at their kid's hobbies, just to move away. I know friends kids who had recording equipment, almost as good as mine (and I was a professional musician for some time), and they ditched the idea, family sold it back to Guitar Center for maybe 1/5 of what they bought it for, then new cycle. 


This hobby can be cheap, well under $100. Get a 20 long, a single T5 lamp, some substrate, HOB filter, and you have a setup that can grow just about anything, and keep most fish that are popular in the planted tank realm.


----------



## BigMek (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll throw out a completely different idea. Go Walstad style:

20g tank at DPG sale (or used), de-rim yourself - $20
16 quarts Miracle Gro Organic Choice potting mix - $8
50 lb Pool Filter Sand - $15
Maxi-jet 400 powerhead (or similar) - $20
Intake sponge for powerhead (optional but suggested) - $5-$7
Local rocks and wood - Free

Lighting options:
Clip on desk lamp - $10
Daylight spectrum 23W CFL - $3?

LED beam light - $40-$50 (More expensive but higher light)


Optional but nice:
Two plug timer - $10

Total cost - $100-$150 + livestock (plus applicable taxes)

Other benefits: Slow-growing plants means less trimming. Minimal water changes needed. Soil will fertilize plants without any extra effort (or expense!) on your part. Intake sponge has more than enough biological filtration capacity and a fine enough sponge will also polish the water. Leftover soil and sand means less to buy when setting up the next tank 

Downsides: Slower plant growth. Can't really do most of the popular carpets without dry starting. If you like to replant a lot, you'll make a mess of the tank.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

PlantedRich said:


> One of the prime things that kids need to learn is how to spend their money wisely. Thirteen is a bit late but now is a really good time to let him know how life works. Better to disappoint him slightly now than have to spend your life wishing he had some sense?
> Adults have to teach children, even when painful! Think back to when you were that age and ask if it is wise to invest that much in a project that he may ditch in three months or less?
> There are many cost savings to be had on the list but they all take some compromise but that is what most of life is about. If he can't compromise on a fish tank, how will he ever deal with buying a car or supporting a family?
> Step one? Let him know that money does not grow on trees unless he is a farmer!


On re-reading my post, I find it may be too harsh and too judgmental. I still agree with my thought but possibly not the way I said it? 
Perhaps a better approach, while still giving some really good experience, would be to set down and talk over some of the reasons for looking at changes as well as lay out some alternate plans. Thinking back over raising several, some of the better times came when I did let the kids in on what it takes to get things done. 
Sometimes, there is no bigger motivation than knowing it will only happen if I want to make it happen. So perhaps sharing some of the duties of acquiring this project can be a good deal. 
300 or 600 tank now, 3500 or 20,000 car in a few years and after that there is no end of the money train that will require lots of compromise in most cases.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Could easily do without the ADA power sand and misc chemicals. Aquasoil is fine by itself.

He should really go with a different co2 set up because that one is going to cost WAY more money to run. Those little cartridges wont last long on a 17 gal

$200 bucks now on a 5 lb tank and entry level regulator will save him a fortune down the road. And also be a lot more reliable which will prevent all sorts of other issues.

CO2 Art would be a good place to shop for regs. Shipping takes forever since they are in the UK. But they offer some nice middle of the road regulators which are better than Aquatek/Milwaukee types, but not quite premium level.

As someone else pointed out, DIY CO2 is also a viable option for a tank that size.

Could go with a different LED and save a few bucks. My choice would be a planted plus 24/7 for around $90. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U0HN1DG/ref=twister_B00U0WT80G?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

The aforementioned Beamswork will grow plants just fine, but the color rendition isnt that great because it uses all 6500K bulbs.


And if you're REALLY on a budget, check out this 20gal I put together a few years ago for around 100 bucks.  

(The tank came from Petco's $1 gallon sale)


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

I would definitely ditch the ADA Powersand and use cheap things such as lava rock chunks to bulk up things. You can use DIY osmocote+ root tabs and buy EI ferts from GLA for 15$. Definitely go with ADA aquasoil but you can skip all additives and expensive things from ADA. I personally believe that the actual tank is one of the most important features so you should definitely try to get a rimless. Start looking on Craigslist for rimless tanks (preferably low iron glass). You could go with a beamswork but there is also a brand called chiricos (spelling is wrong I think) and it has a light spectrum the same as ADA and it looks almost identical, there is also a RGB light that they sell like the new ADA Solar. Try to go with an eheim filter because they are really great and easy to use, but fluvals are great to and there is also a brand named sunsun that has had great reviews. You will need a co2 system if your planning on going mid-high tech. I would recommend Co2 Art, go with the premium to prevent co2 dumps and if you can an extra 13$ for the precision valve. They are quite reliable and well built (shipping is sorta slow, depends on luck). I got an ADA 120-P (65 gallons) off of Craigslist for 175$ it came with one eheim and a 4 bulb t5. It also came with 1 bag unused aquasoil and two 5 gallon buckets used aquasoil, it just proves to show you that there are really good deals out there. I wish you the best of luck. I know how your son feels, literally, I'm 14.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealend (Oct 29, 2016)

I would highly suggest go with low tech planted tank for budget , easy maintenance, easy plants, cheaper equipment.

Aquamaxx 17 gallon rimless ($120) 
> you could get different tank from Petco/Petsmart usually they do $1/gallon sale(just ended last April, they usually do every 4 months sale), aquaeon Brand. 

fluval LED 24" daylight plant light ($150) 
> for low tech planted tank, you could easily replace with chihiros led (dimmable light, maybe around $30 - $55 online) or beamswork (prices is vary, get at least 1 Watts/led) or Walmart Led clip lamp ($5 - $7, https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-MS16-021-002-04-Mainstays-LED-Clip-Lamp/49333227?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222227039627453&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=80428529929&wl4=pla-177666201409&wl5=9031247&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla_multichannel&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=49333227&wl13=&veh=sem)

eheim classic 150 canister filter ($84) 
> you don't really have to go with branded canister. there are plenty canister filter are comparable with cheaper price. i would go with sun sun 303B for tank over 20 Gallon ($ 35 - $65, get the one with Media included)

ADA aqua soil and power sand ($86)
> hahaha... you don't really need this soil, this soil is known for buffering Low PH under 7 , required for some living animal (shrimps/discuss, etc), alternate item could be abrasive/blasting sand(popular in this forum, usually called diamond blasting sand), just add some dry/liquid ferts since those sand is not giving nutrient required by plants. the price is the cheapest $8-$10/50LBS (you are probably using half bags) + liquid food plant/ferts ($8 - $35).

Fluval Co2 pressurized 88g Co2 kit ($80)
> this kit is a waste, you need to replace the CO2 less than a week or a month. for low planted tank, CO2 is not required. if you are still insists, at least get Paintball CO2 setup ($80 - $120) or do DIY CO2 setup (check youtube)

Misc chemicals from ADA ($110)
>just get a liquid fert(food plant) from your Local Fish Store to start($8 - $15). and by the time goes on, start learning how to mix your own ferts from DRY ferts. you don't need an extra chemicals to start a planted tank.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

DaveK said:


> When your trying to do a tank on a budget, you need to make a lot of compromises on the equipment used. On a budget, you need to choose gear that is the most cost effective. Rimless tanks, ADA products, and Pressurized CO2 do not fall into the value category.
> 
> Now if your son was older, and working, and it was his money, things would be different. Then he could go all out. Since you want to keep price down, here is what I'd do.
> 
> ...


Sans the canister filter ( I'm being bias here. I don't like them...) I completely agree with this. As a parent of a almost 21-year old who still has the attention span of a chicken when it comes to hobbies, there is no way I'd dump $900.00 into a tank for him even if he was interested in the hobby. He likes our tanks, but he would never maintain one on his own right now. Even if he was interested and he wanted one, he would have to put in some cash as well as elbow grease. A 13-year old can earn money. No, they cannot work full time somewhere, but they can do odd jobs and save allowance cash for things they want.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm loving the marina HOB filters right now. They look super thin and very efficient. They create almost no surface ripples so f you're looking for that you should consider the marina HOB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't be afraid to go low tech. It is more forgiving as things move a little slower. You can always add CO2 later when you both have things figured out better. Some advice of Tom Barr's that I once read with a low tech tank is to heavily plant at the outset, then remove some if it gets crowded. Sparsely planting and letting it grow in isn't terribly fun. A low tech setup is much less expensive, even buying more plants. I completely set up a 92 corner aquarium with a remote 80 gallon sump for much less than $900.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopeforthebest (Sep 10, 2009)

As a mom of 3 boys, now all grown up, I have to say that your son seems to have studied up very well on this hobby. He found all the top-of-the-line products! Good for him! But, as a 13 year old, his interest still can wax and wane. So, I suggest to look for tank sales. I like the 40B as the bigger size can give a little room for mistakes. What nobody added to the list was a tank stand. Do not go cheap here. The stands at Petco/smart is particle board and will fail after getting wet a few times. Make your own, or even a heavy wrought iron stand works. Make sure your stand is strong. As for your son wanting to start at the top, I had that with my kids too. What I did for my boys (they were about 12 then) when the first PlayStation came out, we bought that. Then PS2 came out and they wanted that, naturally. We simply did not have the funds for that. I told them that they need to earn money outside of the household budget. They got together with their friends and started a lawn mowing/yard clean up neighborhood business. Second Hand Helpers. They saved their allowance and income to get that PS2 themselves! Give your son a basic start up tank. If he really wants more later on, he can try to earn his own money and save for the upgrades. He will get so much more satisfaction from that. Your son sounds amazing, I really think he will do well! Have fun! ....PS: Lots to learn on this forum too!


----------



## mitchfish (May 4, 2017)

*Thank You!*

Thanks to everyone who responded. You really gave us some great ideas how to get started in the hobby without breaking the bank. We have read all your posts are are now making our new list (keeping in mind what my 13 year old has already saved up). :smile2:


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

My advice is don't give you son a budget. If spending some of your money won't break your bank, how about buy something on your list for him as a support and encouragement? My neighbor's kid was really into helping me out with my tank, when he was around 6 or 7. But the parents refused to support him. I mean the poor kid begged them for months to get a 2gallon bowl, no filter, and 3 feeder fish for $1. The father didn't want to drive him 10 miles to go to a fish store, cuz he thought it was "too far away". 

Of course the fish all died quickly. The parents came to me for help. I told them you need to buy some proper equipments and some real pet fish. I gave the kid my spare tank, a heater, drove them to the fish store, showed the parents what fish to get, and they were like"nope! I am not spending $2 on a fish." And he went and bought 3 more feeders for $1. 

They did this a few times and the fish kept dying. Until the kit got soo discouraged and never tried again. 

Now few years later. Do you know how much money he spend on video games, that could be well spent on a perfectly healthy hobby?


----------

